# New Jersey man drowns 19 cats



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just to show you what kind of sickos we have in the States, this animal should be beaten and drowned, hopefully with concrete shoes on. [sic]

Tue 30 September 2008 14:07 UK  North America,Domestic Animals

A resident of the US state of New Jersey has admitted that he tortured and drowned 19 cats, some of which were kittens, after adopting them from local feline lovers.

Anthony Appolonia, a 50-year-old man from Aberdeen, admitted to beating each of the animals with his own hands, breaking their bones, before drowning them in his bathtub.

Appolonia pleaded guilty to 19 counts of animal cruelty and assistant Monmouth county prosecutor Nicole Colucci said that the state will recommend that he receives the maximum five-year prison term.

Gerry Ballwanz, just one of seven people who had given cats to the defendant, told the Daily Record: "I was just numb to actual hear him say what he did. I don't even want to think about it.

"We don't know what more he could have done if he didn't have a cat. Was he going to go to dogs? Was he going to go to children? ... Hopefully, we stopped him from doing something much worse."

News brought to you by International Animal Rescue, saving animals from suffering around the world.

IAR Global News - September 2008 - New Jersey man drowns 19 cats


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Whoaw.. 19 cats??? that old man have a mental problem....


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

The sick [email protected] how on earth can he do such a thing to these poor poor defencless beautifull animals...

the mans sick in the head...and i very much agree wiv u testmg80...the man needs a good beating just the same be4 he is drowned 

i suppose 5 years is more then wat he would of got over here.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG I feel sick, those poor poor little cats, the fear and pain they must have gone through..

Sick **** I would love to do the same to him, what makes people do these things?


----------



## Amberbuttner (Oct 7, 2008)

That is disturbing! 
Why would someone buy/adopt cats just so they can kill them? That man is messed up.


----------



## Mad's Dogs (Jul 18, 2008)

I cannot believe people like this exist on our planet....what is wrong with them. It has been documented that people who harm animals are likely to go on to hurting people so thank God he has been stopped. I just hope he NEVER gets the chance to do anything like this again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG that's horrible  there's some very, very sick people in the world


----------

